# Sharing my babies :)



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Though I love my betta Stan, I have two furry babies I also love very much. The b&w one is my boy Zeb (10 yrs) and the orange girl is Izzy (4 yrs). They make my life so much happier


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwwwwww so cute!!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Naww!


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, usually the orange tabbies are boys. Cool


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Awww... sleeping cats are always so cute. Im pretty sure my cat never sleeps... shes so hyper!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww what cuties! I love how thick the dark orange on Izzy is! They are both so cute... :-D


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Now this has got to be a picture that completely DEFINES comfort!!!! 










Your kitties are so cute


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful kitties.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! They are also two of the sweetest cats I've known. Very social and loves attention.

I'm feeding my neighbors cat while he's away and I'm terrified of her! She makes this screaming sound, hisses and strikes at me. I'm afraid to go back in tomorrow.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MsGita said:


> Thanks everyone! They are also two of the sweetest cats I've known. Very social and loves attention.
> 
> I'm feeding my neighbors cat while he's away and I'm terrified of her! She makes this screaming sound, hisses and strikes at me. I'm afraid to go back in tomorrow.


Aww! Is she like that to everybody, or just strangers?


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww! Is she like that to everybody, or just strangers?


She's good with her owner but NOT with strangers. :evil:


----------

